
Ingmar Bergman, Novelist - well_i_never
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/04/18/ingmar-bergman-novelist/
======
nklas
A bit off topic as didn't read the article, but i used to live in the same
apartment building as Ingmar some years ago in Stockholm.

I never saw him the first couple of years when i lived there, but one time
when i was coming home from the video store (ok, quite a long time ago i
guess...) and an older guy was getting into the elevator, noticed me and held
it for me.

I get in and only then realize who it was. And of course he asks what movie i
had just rented. Quite embarrasing as it was a really crappy b-movie about a
giant squid or something that i had rented as a last resort...

